

Cpanelskindepot.com customer information leak - daychilde
http://www.webhostingtalk.com/showthread.php?p=7015124

======
daychilde
I'm Isaac Eiland-Hall - don't mind my name out there because I'm easily
findable...

As I said over on WHT - received an email with a link to download a CSV - and
sure enough, I find my information in there, along with more than 5000 others.

ARGH.

